# Dog ID...



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, this is Manson he's 9 week old "American bulldog" as I was told and you can see he is definitely an American bulldog type dog. But he is berry small I didn't buy the dog off the breeder the people I got him off are off an estate buy mine and they have had him since he was 6week old. When i fist saw him I knew he was small for an american bulldog but I thought maybe its because hes only 9week old. But yesterday my GF's friend who has also just brought an American bulldog wich is 10weeks old off a respectable breeder and it dwarfed ours so know I have doubts in my mind. He is also thin but i think this is the fault of the previous owners as you could see his spine and his pelvis was showing. We have only had him 3days and is already looking better. He looked the same as my GF's friends dog but he just looked a lot behind in development if you understandind me.

Anyways heres a few pics let me know wat you think.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























Cheers
Seb


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Unfortunately there are lots of DIY bull breeds being produced at the moment on estates all over the country. I would say he is a mix, some Stafford influence, some American Bulldog influence. I'm glad he is in a better place now with you guys. Nice 3rd pic BTW :whistling2: 

:lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Ask Old Tyme on here.. He'll tell you!


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheers im not bothers about him being 100% bulldog along as he does grow and fill out. On the estate he's off there is a big male american bulldog called chan and apperantly hes the dad and the mum is sopost to be a bonnie bitch aswell. But none have papers I think ther just big American bulldog type estate dogs if you get me?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Unfortunately there are lots of DIY bull breeds being produced at the moment on estates all over the country. I would say he is a mix, some Stafford influence, some American Bulldog influence. I'm glad he is in a better place now with you guys. Nice 3rd pic BTW :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Haha ther the only decent pics ive got n from diffrent angles should of probaly cut me out actually :blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Unfortunately there are lots of DIY bull breeds being produced at the moment on estates all over the country. I would say he is a mix, some Stafford influence, some American Bulldog influence. I'm glad he is in a better place now with you guys. Nice 3rd pic BTW :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Perv. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> Haha ther the only decent pics ive got n from diffrent angles should of probaly cut me out actually :blush:


No, you certainly shouldn't have cut yourself out of that pic :flrt: :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Perv. :whistling2::lol2:


Hush you! :blush:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Old Tyne may be able to tell you if he is mixed tho and poss what with!
This is my dog Gus, he has am bull and Brit bull in him, this is when he was about 13 weeks in April last year...









This is Gus now... Aged one!









He is displaying more am bull looks and he has filled out...
So you need to give it time!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Bwahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

That's a bonnie dog but you could see from the first pic the dogs was going to be a nice chunky dog. As with mine I'm worried as he's tiny. Wheres this old tyme you all speek off will he see this post?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I'll send him over now!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Hi, this is Manson he's 9 week old "American bulldog" as I was told and you can see he is definitely an American bulldog type dog. But he is berry small I didn't buy the dog off the breeder the people I got him off are off an estate buy mine and they have had him since he was 6week old. When i fist saw him I knew he was small for an american bulldog but I thought maybe its because hes only 9week old. But yesterday my GF's friend who has also just brought an American bulldog wich is 10weeks old off a respectable breeder and it dwarfed ours so know I have doubts in my mind. He is also thin but i think this is the fault of the previous owners as you could see his spine and his pelvis was showing. We have only had him 3days and is already looking better. He looked the same as my GF's friends dog but he just looked a lot behind in development if you understandind me.
> 
> Anyways heres a few pics let me know wat you think.
> 
> ...


in the first pic he looks like a dalmation! maybe he's a staffy/dalmation cross? doesn't look square enough to me to be american bulldog but i'm no expert.


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

I think he's possibly a staff ambull cross either way a gorgeous little thing. This is my ambull for comparison at 2 years old


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> That's a bonnie dog but you could see from the first pic the dogs was going to be a nice chunky dog. As with mine I'm worried as he's tiny. Wheres this old tyme you all speek off will he see this post?


here i am i have 15 years of experience with bull breeds an always have people on here pm'ing me over bulldog types,he is a hines hybrid theyre normally small as pups but turn out to be one of the biggest out of the four lines of american bulldogs,theyre normally tall and slender with a long muzzle and have an unbelieveable prey drive and need a very firm hand or they will rule the roost,the other types of american bulldogs are johnsons and scott and old southern whites but old southern whites are rare in the uk


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Yay!
Go Neil!
Lol
He's a bonny lil pup!
Sounds like he needs a firm hand tho in the future!


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

oldtyme said:


> here i am i have 15 years of experience with bull breeds an always have people on here pm'ing me over bulldog types,he is a hines hybrid theyre normally small as pups but turn out to be one of the biggest out of the three lines of american bulldogs,theyre normally tall and slender with a long muzzle and have an unbelieveable prey drive and need a very firm hand or they will rule the roost,the other types of american bulldogs are johnsons and scott and old southern whites but old southern whites are rare in the uk


Yeah thanks pal, so you beleave his is a am bulldog type. I've just done a Google search but its just bringing up loads of diffrent shaped dogs. You couldnt find me a few examples of what you think hell turn out like do you pal. No problem if your busy but you are right about his attitude he is quite aggressive (in a playfully way towards our other dog) just loves play fighting constantly growling and barking. Thank again


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> Yeah thanks pal, so you beleave his is a am bulldog type. I've just done a Google search but its just bringing up loads of diffrent shaped dogs. You couldnt find me a few examples of what you think hell turn out like do you pal. No problem if your busy but you are right about his attitude he is quite aggressive (in a playfully way towards our other dog) just loves play fighting constantly growling and barking. Thank again


ambulldog as no fix type they all look different they was bred for working not look 

what i mean by hybrid is theres either a different line of american in him or staffy or pbt blood

yes hes definetly an ambull type without seeing the parents i cant help much more with how hes gonna turn out

American Bulldog Types and Blood Lines


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

What am bull does his have in him?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the info. I hope he does turn out ok ill keep you all updated and ill post another pic in 3week or so see if thers a fair difference. Cheers


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. I hope he does turn out ok ill keep you all updated and ill post another pic in 3week or so see if thers a fair difference. Cheers


i look thur disc 4 photo of my ambull


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

oldtyme said:


> i look thur disc 4 photo of my ambull


Were pal?


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope he gets on with the Crocodile ChopChop


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

I've just done a dog DNA test on my American bulldog because we got told when we got him he was a cross but we never knew what with until tonight I got a email off the company I found its a vet college in England and its come back he's full American bulldog get a certificate too it's well worth it finding out.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Tanksmum said:


> I've just done a dog DNA test on my American bulldog because we got told when we got him he was a cross but we never knew what with until tonight I got a email off the company I found its a vet college in England and its come back he's full American bulldog get a certificate too it's well worth it finding out.


Hi sorry I only just saw this post. Yeah how much is it to do that?

Heres a couple pics from the front and back don't think you can tell much from the pics but hes defo put weight on around his bum & sholders. You can no longer see his spine anyways 



















Cheers
Seb


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

He's so cute

If you google
Wisdom panel for dogs
That's the one we used we only paid £50 on offer before Xmas. Well worth it now I know what he is. Lol


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Tanksmum said:


> He's so cute
> 
> If you google
> Wisdom panel for dogs
> That's the one we used we only paid £50 on offer before Xmas. Well worth it now I know what he is. Lol


I'll look into it in a couple months if I start having doubts I'm not to bothered if he's full breed just aslong as he's a nice chunky bonnie looking dog


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes it's worth it just out of interest I was dying to no no what Charlie was let me no
If you decide to do one


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Tanksmum said:


> Yes it's worth it just out of interest I was dying to no no what Charlie was let me no
> If you decide to do one


Yeah will do, Cheers


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

What if he isn't a chunky dog?
What if he's a slender dog?
Like a lurched! Lol


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> What if he isn't a chunky dog?
> What if he's a slender dog?
> Like a lurched! Lol


Then I KILL him!! :devil:

Ha jokes!! Na ill still keep him, I got an American bulldog tho as a nice chunky dog. I bleave he will be I'm just abit worried as he's small


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I would take him :flrt:

I love American Bulldogs as puppies but prefer them longer-legged and slender more than shorter, chunkier adults...

I thought I'd just mention that if he was thin it is quite likely that he was behind developmentally, if he was starved, his size now isn't really a good indicator when compared to another much healthier dog. He may still grow to be massive.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

em_40 said:


> I would take him :flrt:
> 
> I love American Bulldogs as puppies but prefer them longer-legged and slender more than shorter, chunkier adults...
> 
> I thought I'd just mention that if he was thin it is quite likely that he was behind developmentally, if he was starved, his size now isn't really a good indicator when compared to another much healthier dog. He may still grow to be massive.


Yeah mate he was from a scruffs house and they had, had him since he was 6week old ive found out. And they were scruffy buggers but they said the person they got him from was a scruffy bugger so its I imagine ther even worse!! They gave me everything's like his bed, bones, water bowl, and toys but no dog food??? He was thin but every bodyhas said hes put weight on. I do like the taller and more slender ones but full of muscil


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Bin to the vets today for his jabs vet says he's American bulldog she says he ok size for his age he's not big but he's not small either. She said if he has been away from his mam since 6week old and not fed right he will of been skinny but she said just carry on as we are and hell catch up in no time. The other American bull dog that I said dwarfed him was the biggest out off the 11 pups when they got her so that might be why mine looked so small. Anyways thanks for your help much appreciated  

Cheers 
Seb


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes he's either had a rough start left his mum too early, could be the runt, or he just needs feeding up and now you have him I'm sure he's in great hands. My boxer was mega skinny to the point where people asked me what was up with her I took her the vet had bloods taken and she was fine. As soon as we got Charlie the weight piled on her cause she was having to eat before Charlie stole her foods lol she's spot on now the key is patience lol good luck


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Just come across a picture looks like mine does now but its an adult and its just how Ide like him to look!! What do you think :flrt:

This is Manson now ( and on all the other pics )










And hopefully this is what hell turn out like...










P.s Manson weighs 8kg think that's bout right for 9-10week old?


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> Just come across a picture looks like mine does now but its an adult and its just how Ide like him to look!! What do you think :flrt:
> 
> This is Manson now ( and on all the other pics )
> 
> ...


Wow that bottom one looks just like Charlie too but without the dots. He's a cute little bugger your one he's gonna be handsome. He has the same kind of nose shape as the other dog so maybe who knows until they start growing properly Charlie looked like a bull terrier when e was a pup :










Then turned into this:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Tanksmum said:


> Wow that bottom one looks just like Charlie too but without the dots. He's a cute little bugger your one he's gonna be handsome. He has the same kind of nose shape as the other dog so maybe who knows until they start growing properly Charlie looked like a bull terrier when e was a pup :
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Ha he did abit.


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Tanksmum said:


> Wow that bottom one looks just like Charlie too but without the dots. He's a cute little bugger your one he's gonna be handsome. He has the same kind of nose shape as the other dog so maybe who knows until they start growing properly Charlie looked like a bull terrier when e was a pup :
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Wow he's the spit of my Chance!


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh yes lol they look very alike both gorgeous then lol Is chance American bulldog too?


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi with dogs you can basically decide the size of the dog by the amount you feed it as a pup so if he has been starved he will be small now and maybe not so big in the future it's sick I no but people do it mainly people who want gun dogs and things and he maybe small cus if you never got him of the breeder you don't no if he was the runt of the litter it maybe worth asking who you got him off who they got him off so you can get more info. I breed GSD's for the police so I feed my puppy's 4 times a day with buiscits and meat. To put weight on him buy dog meat or cook your own never use pork tho as its to rich and give him a porley tummy as for that a bowl of rice and if it doesn't cure it a trip to the vets for antibiotic food 
Anyway good luck he's a stunning dog if you have any questions about anything I will be more than happy to help as much as I can and stick with what your doing cus his coat looks a lot shinier in the second pics and that's generally a good sign of a healthy puppy


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

graham40 said:


> Hi with dogs you can basically decide the size of the dog by the amount you feed it as a pup so if he has been starved he will be small now and maybe not so big in the future it's sick I no but people do it mainly people who want gun dogs and things and he maybe small cus if you never got him of the breeder you don't no if he was the runt of the litter it maybe worth asking who you got him off who they got him off so you can get more info. I breed GSD's for the police so I feed my puppy's 4 times a day with buiscits and meat. To put weight on him buy dog meat or cook your own never use pork tho as its to rich and give him a porley tummy as for that a bowl of rice and if it doesn't cure it a trip to the vets for antibiotic food
> Anyway good luck he's a stunning dog if you have any questions about anything I will be more than happy to help as much as I can and stick with what your doing cus his coat looks a lot shinier in the second pics and that's generally a good sign of a healthy puppy


Yeah we feed him 3 times a day on good sized potions of puppy mix and pedgree puppy meat. He's 100% pup size on his neck is a lot thicker and he's a lot broader already and you don't normally notice your self realy do you with seeing it every day. It also has a few treats threw the day when it does its business on the mats or out side.

He weighs 17lb and he's nearly 10week old now so its not that bad I've bin looking on internet at American bulldogs his age and thats about right but some are 21lb one ever 25lb but obviously some are bigger than others.

Cheers pal and I will when somthing else pops up. And in 2week I going to post another pic ov me holding him see if you can all tell the difference


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Tanksmum said:


> Oh yes lol they look very alike both gorgeous then lol Is chance American bulldog too?


Yer Chance is an ambull


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Yeah we feed him 3 times a day on good sized potions of puppy mix and pedgree puppy meat. He's 100% pup size on his neck is a lot thicker and he's a lot broader already and you don't normally notice your self realy do you with seeing it every day. It also has a few treats threw the day when it does its business on the mats or out side.
> 
> He weighs 17lb and he's nearly 10week old now so its not that bad I've bin looking on internet at American bulldogs his age and thats about right but some are 21lb one ever 25lb but obviously some are bigger than others.
> 
> Cheers pal and I will when somthing else pops up. And in 2week I going to post another pic ov me holding him see if you can all tell the difference


My Chance is a rescue and was half starved when we got him, I feed him and all my dogs RAW and he is in a LOT better condition now, also pedigree wet food is a very poor quality food especially if he needs to put some weight on.


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

Charlie is a rescue too he was a right mess when we got him he had bad kennel cough and where he had been neutered it all infected an smelt awful so took him the vets and had him back to normal in a few days


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Few more pics!! Tried getting one in the same position on my chest to compare to the last pictures (top on this time) he's doin well defo looks a lot more thik set that he did.




























He weights 20lb now


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow cute! He's a looker he looks bully but then again looks staff I think it's gonna be a time thing with this one as he grows he will change


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Manson 24lb...


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

Size of them feet lol looks like he's gonna be big. How old is he?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Tanksmum said:


> Size of them feet lol looks like he's gonna be big. How old is he?


Nearly 12week I think. He's put on half a stone in the two week between his jabs at the vets


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Manson 26lb...everybody is now noticing the size difference now he alot bulkier


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

lol, he looks massive now,
I love him :flrt: cool name too, if I didn't already say


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

em_40 said:


> lol, he looks massive now,
> I love him :flrt: cool name too, if I didn't already say


Cheers


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

You can tell by his wrists that he is going to be a big dog and has alot more growing to do yet. Boys always mature slower than bitches . He is very handsome and looks a barrel of laughs :flrt:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Manson now at 9month 1week...


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking handsome


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Always look like such big powerful dogs my pup was playing with one at the beach yesterday. Seems a great dog.


----------

